

COOLEST COOLER: 21st Century Cooler that's Actually Cooler - niix
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ryangrepper/coolest-cooler-21st-century-cooler-thats-actually

======
caruana
This is a pretty cool idea, but I wonder if the price point might be a bit
high. Also, a few of the add on's like blue tooth speakers, a USB charging
station, and a ceramic knife might be unnecessary since a lot of people
already have these accessories in their travel bag.

The blender is super cool though.

